# Suche richtige bezeichnung für 3310gh -  720118 chip ? von Gigabyte Board Transistor



## Atomi23 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo un d zwar ist bei meinen Gigabyte Board GA-P35-DS3 am sysfan2 ein transistor , Mofset , Spannungswandler oder wie auch immer das nun genau heißt ? Mit dem Aufdruck 3310GH und darunter 720118 Abgeraucht vermutlich weil der Lüfter defekt genangen ist falls mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich dieses besagte teil herbekomme bzw wie die richtige bezeichnung lautet so das man es auchirgendwo findet wäre ich sehr dankbar , das board läuft ansonsten ohne probleme falls ich es morgen bzw übermorgen irgendwie hinbekomme ein bild davon zu machen werde ich dieses hier einstellen , evntl kann mir aber ja schon zu irgendwer weiterhelfen ?

Erstmal vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe


----------

